# This is Why I Own a Shotgun



## LShooter (May 6, 2013)

My oldest was getting ready for a school banquet so I decided to snap a few; of course, my wife and little one wanted to get in on the action:


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2013)

LShooter, I would suggest a rifle (see my avator) to avoid innocent people from getting hurt and keeping them FAR away from all three of the lovely ladies you have at your house.

Very photogenic ladies at that. #1 is really cool.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

Have you looked into moats?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> Have you looked into moats?




Nice avatar, RunnEL.


----------



## amolitor (May 6, 2013)

Ignore the noises under the basement. It's definitely not anyone tunneling.

These are lovely (and not just because of the subject), but feel slightly.. I can't put my finger on it. Dark? Flat? Undersaturated? I wish they had a trifle more pop in some dimension I cannot identify. It's possible that you have lovingly processed them for a soft and moody look, in which case, great work! They feel soft and moody!


----------



## LShooter (May 6, 2013)

Yes, I did process them for a soft and moody effect. Took out some clarity, some contrast and some saturation.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 6, 2013)

#1, 2 and 4 look like they belong in the same set. #2 is a tad too dark IMO.  I like the "dark and moody" thing, but this one needs to be brightened up a little bit, especially if you are going to print it. 

#3 I'm not a fan of the yellow tints that are being reflected where their shadows should be (under the arm, chin below the eyebrows) and it looks too bright as well to the point where their skin tone just looks white.  Which doesn't match the beautiful skin tones you captured in the other three.  I would also dodge the glasses so they are not darkened.  

I love the dress.  Beautiful!  I'm sure your daughter is please with what you captured. 

Disclaimer - This is just my opinion.  Take it or leave it.


----------



## Granddad (May 6, 2013)

A shotgun, a shovel and 40 acres out back... My daughter *HATED* that joke when she was that age (she's now married to a guy I was convinced was an axe murderer, still married after 9 years with 2 sets of twins - The shotgun and the shovel are still easy to get at, just in case).


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2013)

I often use selective color to counteract localized color shifts that happen when using Gaussian blur layers or when reducing the clarity into the negative zone to soften images and add that lovely 'glow'.


----------



## Designer (May 6, 2013)

LShooter; you didn't specifically ask for critique, but here is my 2 cents' worth:

#1 Daughter in mirror is a confusing image, in that I have to try to "make sense" of what I am looking at.  The far shot that results is not as flattering as it might have been.

#2 I wish you had added some light onto her face.

#3 Very nice, except for the stray plant material and the busy background.

#4 I think would have been much better in vertical format.


----------



## LShooter (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. And my view of opinions is reflected in my signature.  But since some of you commented; #1 should force your eye to move around the scene and think. That's why I shot it that way. I've already been approached about having that photo in a fine living magazine.  #2 I wanted to be dark, so I shot it that way. A histogram is a suggestion, not the rule of law.  #3, I agree, but the space was limited and they wanted a shot there; it's all natural light with a bit of diffusion and the sun was really golden.  I don't do Photoshop so the leaves have to stay.  I try to create my image in the camera and make a few minor tweaks in Lightroom if needed. #4, vertical portraits are outdated and great only for business headshots, not art and beauty. Of course, your milage may differ.


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2013)

LShooter said:


> Thanks guys. And my view of opinions is reflected in my signature.  But since some of you commented; #1 should force your eye to move around the scene and think. That's why I shot it that way. I've already been approached about having that photo in a fine living magazine.  #2 I wanted to be dark, so I shot it that way. A histogram is a suggestion, not the rule of law.  #3, I agree, but the space was limited and they wanted a shot there; it's all natural light with a bit of diffusion and the sun was really golden.  I don't do Photoshop so the leaves have to stay.  I try to create my image in the camera and make a few minor tweaks in Lightroom if needed. #4, vertical portraits are outdated and great only for business headshots, not art and beauty. Of course, your milage may differ.



Opinions are like a$$holes... everybody has one.


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2013)

LShooter said:


> Thanks guys. And my view of opinions is reflected in my signature.  But since some of you commented; #1 should force your eye to move around the scene and think. That's why I shot it that way. I've already been approached about having that photo in a fine living magazine.  #2 I wanted to be dark, so I shot it that way. A histogram is a suggestion, not the rule of law.  #3, I agree, but the space was limited and they wanted a shot there; it's all natural light with a bit of diffusion and the sun was really golden.  I don't do Photoshop so the leaves have to stay.  I try to create my image in the camera and make a few minor tweaks in Lightroom if needed. #4, vertical portraits are outdated and great only for business headshots, not art and beauty. Of course, your milage may differ.



Art being subjective is good and all....just bear in mind that you are posting on a photography forum, in a section that is generally a place where one posts photos they want C&C on. there is a "just for fun" section that is for photos you just want to share and are not looking for critique on. When you post photos, you should  expect different sorts of C&C from the different views people have on photography, as well as being  respectful of other people opinions as much as you expect them to be respectful of yours. 
If your answer to every critique is "this is art there are no rules", you can pretty much expect interest in your work to quickly fall off.


----------



## Tiller (May 6, 2013)

Mmm....Texas isn't that far away from South Carolina...


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

I assumed everyone who lives in Texas is issued a shotgun upon birth.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 6, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> * When you post photos, you should  expect different sorts of C&C from the different views people have on photography, as well as being  respectful of other people opinions as much as you expect them to be respectful of yours.
> If your answer to every critique is "this is art there are no rules", you can pretty much expect interest in your work to quickly fall off.*


*

^what he said.

Except for arrogance, I can't see the value in chopping off knuckles in #1, bland flatness in #3 and snotty rejoinders to well meant comments.


*


----------



## amolitor (May 6, 2013)

I'm not being nice because the daughter is hot, I'm being nice because I like the pictures. She's a good subject, and is very well handled in 2 of the 4, and pretty well handled in one of the others. The OP's got a pretty coherent look going on here, one I'm not super in love with myself, but it seems to be deliberate and it works.

I don't give a damn about chopped off knuckles. Not crazy about snotty rejoinders, though.


----------



## Designer (May 6, 2013)

O.K., LShooter, your "art" is entirely subjective, and you have no desire to improve your art through receiving criticism.  Understood.  I will refrain from further offers.

You might consider what is left, however.

We see many examples of "free expression" here, and in spite of the help that is offered, the OP will very often meet such comments with vitriol.  If you and anyone in your family is satisfied with your photographs as they are, then by all means continue on as you were.  

It would help quite a bit to include a note with any pictures that you post that C&C is NOT welcome, and it will save everyone time and frustration.

Yea, your whole family is attractive, so yea, keep a close watch on those girls, and good luck!


----------



## LShooter (May 6, 2013)

Geeez folks, relax. I was just being snotty. I do appreciate feedback and am always open to learning and improving. Yes, I am a firm believer that art is subjective but I also believe in technical aspects of photography.  I wouldn't put an image online though if it didn't meet what I was looking for it to do.  And I have no problem asking for help in areas I need improvement in. So sorry if I ruffled some feathers.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> I assumed everyone who lives in Texas is issued a shotgun upon birth.



Yes, generally on your 18th birthday.


----------



## duhast (May 6, 2013)

> Anything happens to my daughter, I got a .45 and a shovel, I doubt anybody would miss you.


~~Mel Horowitz, "Clueless".


----------



## fjrabon (May 6, 2013)

1 definitely looks like Gaussian blur was added in to my eyes.  Not so much critiquing as a negative, as just asking, because you said you only make minor tweaks in lightroom, and I never really consider adding in Gaussian blur a 'minor tweak'.


----------



## Granddad (May 6, 2013)

One comment about the dress: don't you think a burka would be more appropriate for a function where boys are likely to be present?  
(SO glad that stage of my life is over.  )


----------



## Overread (May 6, 2013)

Not everyone uses this forum for the same purposes, some are here to learn, some are just here to share their photos. If a photographer expresses a desire that they are here or showing a set of photos just for the purpose of showing them and the subject then it is expected for other members to respect that choice - and if the thread isn't posted in the "just for fun" category then to use the report control to report the thread so a moderator can move the thread to the right place. 

Derailing threads to generally rant about "newbies don't like to learn" or any other randomly created argument is getting old and some of you are doing it so often now that its becoming a joke. This forum is here for many people from many different backgrounds and there is no one singular "correct" path or use.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 6, 2013)

But baseball bats are so much more lethal.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

I just realized how many dads must have hated me in high school...


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

I feel ya OP we still have a few years but there are plans to acquire a dragon guarded castle before middle school.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 6, 2013)

Overread said:


> Not everyone uses this forum for the same purposes, some are here to learn, some are just here to share their photos. If a photographer expresses a desire that they are here or showing a set of photos just for the purpose of showing them and the subject then it is expected for other members to respect that choice - and if the thread isn't posted in the "just for fun" category then to use the report control to report the thread so a moderator can move the thread to the right place.
> 
> Derailing threads to generally rant about "newbies don't like to learn" or any other randomly created argument is getting old and some of you are doing it so often now that its becoming a joke. This forum is here for many people from many different backgrounds and there is no one singular "correct" path or use.



When I spend my time to critique or comment on a photo that someone else posted, and then the virtual door is slammed in my face because they don't like my suggestions, then I will use humor to deflect.  
I assume that people are posting to learn and grow so I offer my comments, and I eagerly await other people's C&C when I post my photos here.   If a particular poster doesn't want to hear anything other than praise for their posted photographs, then I wasted my time and I may use humor and/or sarcasm to show my irritation for the wasted time I spent giving them C&C in a C&C forum.  
Oh, and, I don't discriminate.  I don't look at the posters post count and think to myself "oh, this person is new, lets harrass them!"


----------

